# Mothers Day



## maynman1751 (May 13, 2012)

Happy Mothers Day to all of the wives and Mothers, of the members, here on the forum. Wishing you all a wonderful day. :mrgreen:


----------



## joem (May 13, 2012)

And A happy day to those whom are mothers and those who are fathers, grandparents, family and others acting in place of mothers. May your kids be as good as gold today.


----------



## Palladium (May 13, 2012)

joem said:


> And A happy day to those whom are mothers and those who are fathers, grandparents, family and others acting in place of mothers. May your kids be as good as gold today.




Amen brother!


----------



## philddreamer (May 13, 2012)

joem wrote:
And A happy day to those whom are mothers and those who are fathers, grandparents, family and others acting in place of mothers. May your kids be as good as gold today.

Same here, too! 8) 

Phil


----------



## Platdigger (May 13, 2012)

Yes, Happy Mothers Day to any moms out there reading this!


----------



## Digitaria (Apr 22, 2014)

.


----------



## Smack (Apr 22, 2014)

Kind of jumped the gun on the Mother's Day thing. Morel Mushrooms are out though, happy hunting.


----------



## Digitaria (Apr 23, 2014)

lol - everyday is 'Mothers' day. It was nice to see, thats all.


----------



## butcher (Apr 23, 2014)

Mother's deserve recognition every day.
So Happy Mothers day :!:


----------



## pinman (Apr 23, 2014)

This year will be my wife's first Mother's Day. Any of you seasoned veterans have any tips to make it a good one?


----------



## Digitaria (Apr 23, 2014)

How special - as long as your gesture comes from the heart, then sending you love, card and flowers and special time with you, should be all a girl could want. Family photo-would be a nice, too.


----------



## Digitaria (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## pinman (Apr 23, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/CkdVVyp.jpg
That's us. I feel blessed every day I look at them.


----------



## philddreamer (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh yes... you are indeed! 8)


----------



## Digitaria (Apr 24, 2014)

Lovely x


----------

